# Tents, lead me in the right direction



## Kdog (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been thinking about getting a tent for a few years now, really want a pop-up (to much $$), but just have not done it.  Anyway, the thought has come to mind again.  I have looked at a few, but just wanted to get some pointers.  I have not camped on my own in many years, so I am a rookie at this.  Primarily it will be my 2 boys and I, but I want one big enough for all 5 of us to go.  Kids ages are 9,6, and almost 3.  My wife and I are just plain old.      

I looked at Wal-Mart the other night, and BPS today at lunch.  Price ranges are all over the place, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Kdog


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2005)

These things are like guns.  Each person has his own needs and preferences.  I have so many needs that I actually have 3 tents.  Could not find just one to fit everything.  I have a small solo when it is just me (took it to the mountains when a few of us got together).  Then I have a larger 4 person tent for when it is a one night for the wife and I.  Then I have an even larger 8 person tent with a screened porch.  This one is big and has all the room you could ever need and the screened porch provideds a place to get away from the bugs on those summer nights.  I use it for long weekends an when I need real comfort. You really need to look at all the options.  BPS has a pretty good selection.  There is also a outdoor/sking/hikeing store inside the mall where BPS is located that has a good selection ofthe smaller 2 adn 4 amn tents.  You really just have to look and see what features you like and wnat fits your needs.  One will not do everything.  BTW, it is better to get too big than too small.  Bigger is better.  But bigger is harder to handle!


----------



## Kdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Randy, I was thinking along the same lines as you.  Guess that is why I have never commited to buying, not to mention all of the extra gear you need for meals, etc...  Think I may look to get a better quality Family size tent/camper for all of us later, and may just get a smaller one for now to use in the back yard/mountians for the boys and I.  I am still kicking myself for not buying that pop-up that was on here last summer.     

Just hard to justify that kinda of cost for something that will not get used to often.

Kdog


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 4, 2005)

for camping trips with the family where weight is not a real factor...and comfort is important...I think Coleman makes some nice tents for the money.  The size yousettle on is up to you of course.....


----------



## Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

*tents*

pricing and spec's for tents can go from $35.00 - +$1,000.00. You first need to determine when (time of year) you will camp, then where you will camp. Tents are typically classified for backpacking (solo and light weight) to large family style (car camping). They also are classified a 3 season or 4 season tents. 4 season for year round use. Will you camp high in the mountains where wind could be a factor? If so, look for a lower profile tent. Basically for general summer time Georgia car camping find a tent that offers noseem netting, zip windows on 3 sides and noseem netting zip entry. I would recommend looking at tents that have star gazing top for rainless nights. Take a look at tents with vestubals as they are nice for soring camp shoes out side the tent, but covered. Of course get one with a rain fly and be sure to get a footprint (under tent protection).


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 4, 2005)

I've got several and have tent camped for many years.  Like Randy, I have one for just me and one for me and the Mrs.  

Check the internet for your tent.  You'll find better buys there.  Like Cheaperthandirt.com  or Sportsmansguide.com for closeouts.  Don't forget to Google it.

My general rule is that a 2 person tent is good for 1 person and a 4 person tent is good for 2 people.  It always seems that I keep stuff in my tent and that takes up room.

A vestibule is great - other wise buy a tarp to create a LeanTo to store your stuff.  Another tarp for putting under the tent is also a MUST.  

Once when camping it rained several inches overnight and puddled under my under tent tarp, but the tarp kept the inside of the tent dry.  Don't let your under tent tarp extend past the edges of your tent or that water will end up inside with you.  Buy one more tarp than you think you'll need - you will find a use for it.

Being able to stand up inside your tent is very nice for getting dressed and doing other things inside the tent.

My current 2 person tent is a 10x10 Dome with about 6foot of head room.  I got it from the Sportsmansguide.com.  I can put 2 army cots inside it and still have some room for moving around and storing some stuff under the cots.

This 10x10 dome is backpack-able but its on the big side, and I don't backpack much anymore.

Yes, I tent camp with a lot of stuff, but it is still cheaper than buying a camper.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess a price range may help.  For a smaller dome for the boys and I, I was thinking of a 9X9 +/- in the $40-$80 range.  For a family tent, I was thinking of a 14X14 +/- in the $170 range.  Am I on the right track?  Also, when can I expect them to go on sale?  If I can save some $$ by waitng a few weeks to a couple months, that would be fine with me.      That would also allow me to get a few extra items.

Kdog


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 4, 2005)

Kevin,
You sound like me.  Considering what I did, I'm not the best person for advice though.  I bought a small tent from Wal-Mart for motorcycle trips for my wife and I.  It had been so long since I tent camped that they've made some neat common sense design improvements I thought it was the greatest tent every made.  I think I paid $35 for it!        No complaints and it was big enough for two and a moderate amount of 'stuff' (course motorcycling sort of forces you to pack light).  
For hunting, I dropped the big $ on a new camper.    
If I was you, and this may be bad advice, but I'd go as cheap as possible until you really figure out how much you'll use it and find out what features you really want.  
If you buy something like this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2496639 and after some time you want something bigger, big whoop.  The kids can still use it in the backyard and you wont' freak when it gets messed up.  
If it's just for you and hunting, you may want to try this one.  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3431629 
This is the one I'd like http://www.kmart.com/catalog/produc...al&pCategoryId=0&N=1152&Nty=1&categoryId=1152  hey, cheaper than most pop up blinds... 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Kdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang Phil, I like that second one.  The only problem is that JT may want to join me!      

Kdog


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2005)

I only tent camp too.  I just can not justify that much money on something I would use a few times each year.  Besides, the indians lived in tents, I guess I can stay in one a few days.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 4, 2005)

What would you think of this one for my 2 boys and I?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3266427

Kdog


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 4, 2005)

Kdog said:
			
		

> What would you think of this one for my 2 boys and I?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3266427
> 
> Kdog


Kevin,
Probably big enough at 10x7 but I don't see a rain fly on it.   : 
I guess if it's a definite all clear from the weather man it could work...
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## nevamiss270 (Jan 4, 2005)

I work at BPS in the camping section - if you come up there i can show you what we have or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 5, 2005)

Nevamiss, let me know when you will be in, and I will come see you.  Think you can get me your discount?      

Kdog


----------



## whitworth (Jan 11, 2005)

*Tents: Remember to Water Proof*

There are many tents for many uses.  Good luck!   
Just remember that tents are not made for a lifetime of waterproofing. 
I saw many a camping outing and perhaps a lifetime enjoyment end on a rainy night.  
I waterproof my tents, depending on use, with a silicone spray lubricant I find in the auto departments. I remember one night coming to the assist of a flooded camper, who had about six inches of water inside his tent.  "How wet is your tent, he asked."   "Dry", I answered. 
All tents are not created equal.  Some campers think of waterproofing.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, it has been over a week and this one comes back up.  Thanks for your input.  I met Nevamiss at BPS yesterday and decided that I would wait for a sale.  It did look as if I was headed in the right direction though from what he told me.

Big money Phil was supposed to meet me there, but he forgot his wallet at the house and did not show.          


Thanks again Patrick.  I do appreciate the input.

Kdog


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 11, 2005)

we have bought several tents for the boys and their boy scout needs from that sportsmanguide link someone listed they had same tents as others at 1/2 price or lower same price range from the cheaper than dirt site  brand name quality at great prices we have 6 or 8 tents now everything from backpacking for 1 to family size 2 room 8-man-- right now I am looking for a single man camo tent to use a shelter /blind while deer hunting  eddy


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 13, 2005)

Kevin,
Try Sam's Club.

We bought a huge tent (12 person) there a couple of years ago, & got it for about $50 less than BPS, for virtually an identical tent. 

It's a large dome tent, with three smaller domes extending off of the sides. Only problem that we've had, is at some campgrounds, the tent pad (or area to set up your tent) isn't always large enough.

An air mattress is a must have for that old back! Sleeping on the ground takes a lot out of you when you're an old geezer!


----------



## Kdog (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me that I am an old geezer.       After talking with the wife, we have decided to get a smaller tent for the boys and I for the time being to see how it goes, then will either get a bigger one, or a pop-up for family use.

Kdog


----------

